# Prayers for my Nephew (updated 1-8-10) Praise God!



## rjcruiser (Oct 26, 2009)

1-8-10 Update

Well..this afternoon, this little guy finally got to go home.  After 76 days in the hospital...growing up in the NICU, learning how to breathe on his own, eat on his own and gain weight, he is finally spending the night at home.  He is now 7 lbs 10oz and his mommy & daddy are finally looking forward to the sleepless nights at home   Again, thanks for all the prayers and it is truly of the Lord that it appears there are no long term issues that this little guy will have.





Please pray for my little nephew.  He was born yesterday 10 weeks premature.  As of now, he is in the intensive care unit (NICU), and has a long battle ahead of him.

Also, please pray for the mom & dad as they are struggling through this time as well.  Pray that they will have the strength to weather this trial.
Thanks.
RJ

10-27-09 Update
Thanks for the prayers everyone. Has been tough on my bro & sister-in-law for sure. The get to touch him every 4 hours which is the highlight of their time.

He is doing well under the circumstances. My sister-in-law said that he has squeezed her finger whenever they get to hold his little hand. Also, he has finally opened his eyes a little bit. Again, thanks for the prayers and I'll try and update the thread every couple of days.

10-29-09 Update
Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers.  It is encouraging when going through a trial like this to know that people from all over are praying for your special need.

The little guy is a fighter and is doing well.  The doctors are hoping to bring him of the ventilator in the next couple of days which is a huge step.  Apparently, they've been able to turn it way down so where he is basically breathing on his own, but the tubes are still there as a back-up.  Please continue to pray for my brother and sister in law.  It is taking a lot out of them.

Again, may God be glorified through this trial.

11-2-09 Update
Wow...God continues to show His awesome power...thank you for your continued support.  Even though they are not members on this board, my brother & sister-in-law are thankful for all of the responses.

As an update, the little guy is continuing to do well.  He was able to come off of the ventilator late last week and is on a CPAP machine (keeps his lungs open, but doesn't breath for him) and as of today, is on room oxygen.  Also, he had a CT Scan done to check for bleeding in the brain and while it came back somewhat inconclusive, the doctor believes that if there was anything major, it would have picked it up.  A second CT Scan is on order later on this week.  Lastly, they've started to feed the little guy thru a tube and into his stomach, rather than thru an IV in his umbilical cord.  All are positive steps and the neonatologist was positive.  

Thank you again and may God continue to be praised!


11-9-09 Update

Well...it has been a wonderful week in this little baby's life.  Yesterday, he was 2 weeks old and for the first time, he was held by his Mom & Dad!  My Sister-in-law was so excited to be able to hold him.  He has made a lot of progress over these 2 weeks and is now up to roughly 6 oz of food each day.  He is off of the ventilator, off of the CPAP machine, on room oxygen and all his little digestive things are working!  Even though he still has a long way to go, it is encouraging to the family for him not to have as many tubes and wires hooked up to him.

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 26, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 26, 2009)

They are in my prayers.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 26, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Sargent (Oct 26, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Prayers are sent. My son was in the nicu as well. I know how the family feels.

Brian1


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 27, 2009)

rj, you got 'em, brother!

  gtparts


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 27, 2009)

Special prayer for Mom, Dad and especially the baby................RW


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2009)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## WbyMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Will do. God Bless!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers for your Family RJ.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers everyone.  Has been tough on my bro & sister-in-law for sure.  The get to touch him every 4 hours which is the highlight of their time.

He is doing well under the circumstances.  My sister-in-law said that he has squeezed her finger whenever they get to hold his little hand.  Also, he has finally opened his eyes a little bit.  Again, thanks for the prayers and I'll try and update the thread every couple of days.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 27, 2009)

Continuing to pray


----------



## mossyback8874 (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers are sent.  Last November I had a son born 9 weeks early, so I can relate.  We'll definately pray.


----------



## jagman (Oct 27, 2009)

prayers are sent


----------



## buckey slayer (Oct 27, 2009)

*newborn*

Best wishes to mother and dad, sounds like he's a fighter. Hang in there and god bless.


----------



## IWB4ME (Oct 27, 2009)

My prayers are with them.


----------



## Mackey (Oct 27, 2009)

Cruiser,
You keep us updated and we will keep praying for this little man.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2009)

continued prayers


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 27, 2009)

prayers are sent, God Bless


----------



## Walkntall (Oct 28, 2009)

God bless the whole family, prayers sent.


----------



## Goatwoman (Oct 28, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for the family . He sounds like a fighter.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers sent for the little one & his parents !


----------



## Mackey (Oct 29, 2009)

Great news Cruiser keep the updates coming and we will keep the prayers going.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 29, 2009)

wonderful news! the little guy will be home before you know it! continued prayers


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 30, 2009)

Though we may not know the "whys" of trials like these, yes, God will certainly be glorified.   Prayers from here.


----------



## moodman (Oct 31, 2009)

Prayers said


----------



## Lorri (Oct 31, 2009)

My prayers added.. Power of prayer is awesome...


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 2, 2009)

bump for the update.  Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 3, 2009)

We'll keep prayin..


----------



## raggedy ann (Nov 3, 2009)

My prayers, too. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the 11/2 update. Prayers continue here, rj.


----------



## Mackey (Nov 3, 2009)

Praise God and we will continue praying.


----------



## Debin (Nov 4, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kelli (Nov 5, 2009)

That is great news. Continued prayers for this little one and his parents.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 9, 2009)

Bump for 11-10 update.  Thank you all for your prayers


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 9, 2009)

That is great news.
I know this is a tough time for the family.
That's going to be one spoiled kid.

God Bless


----------



## Sargent (Nov 9, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2010)

Final update of this one at the top.

Praise God and thanks for everyone's prayers


----------



## Melissa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------

